# Riley's Avy Drawing



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

adorable


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Ha, nice, he's better prepared than a fraction of the people on Berthoud Pass.


----------



## mulex (May 13, 2008)

Very nice work, but I thought this was about a raffle.


----------



## Toni (Sep 18, 2006)

Sorry to disappoint you  I wish I had extra gear to give away.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice! We "made" all the boys at our little guy's recent birthday party find the goody bags using avalanche beacons. Talk about multiple burials!


----------

